# Ombudsman to crackdown on 457 visa abuse



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Fair Work Ombudsman in Australia is to lead a crackdown on rogue employers who misuse 457 visas. It will ensure more checks are undertaken and more suspicious activity is picked up and stopped. The organisation is getting new powers to enforce compliance with 457 visa conditions, to ensure workers are employed in the right [...]

Click to read the full news article: Ombudsman to crackdown on 457 visa abuse...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm having a lot of faith in Ombudsmans work. So far anything ombudsman put its head to work marvelously. Starting from disputes and ending with QANTAS drama. Will be interesting to see the outcome.

This is not an immigration advice


----------



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Hi Boboa

Sometimes Australian government changes in various areas of immigration seem to bring more bodies, more thoughts and more bias into the process. Your comment about the ombudsman is interesting and perhaps those who have felt the wrath of the ombudsman or the Australian government, with regards to alleged 457 visa abuse, might like to comment?


----------

